# Trying to lose weight with PCOS -- How do you do it?



## frsttimemama

Hi ladies. I have PCOS, and I'm working on losing some weight. I have used a low carb die, and that has worked well for me in the past. What do you do? Any tips or advice? I've lost 20 pounds, and I've got plenty more to go! :)


----------



## Kelskiii

I don't have pcos but I do find it very hard to lose weight, if I even look at bread, potatoes, crisps, chocolate .. I put weight on! 

I am trying a high protein, low fat, low carb diet at the moment for 14days to see how I go, i'm on day 3 & its going well. I do a lot of exercise so my shape is changing but my weight is not going down. I only seem to lose weight when I cut out most carbs, bread & snacks.

I do slimming world, which helped me get 24lb off but I seem to be stuck at the moment, I don't do the new extra easy plan I do the old red days & try not to have any syns.


----------



## frsttimemama

Unfortunately, low car diet seems to be the only thing that really works for me. I feel like if I can get the weight off, then I'll be able to keep it off. It is just hard getting it off. I bet it's hard to do high protein low fat low carb, isn't it?


----------



## Kelskiii

Yes very hard! I've done it 3 days so far, I am coping, I haven't really been hungry, i'm just craving sugar/bread/crisps (as usual).

I've done this diet a few times, sometimes I keep it off sometimes I don't ... it seems to be post baby I struggle the most.

I've done it before I just need to do it again & keep it off this time!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I just can't imagine counting fat AND carbs! :) I would probably starve.


----------



## Eve

I'm in the middle of talking with my doctor about PCOS. I have had ovarian cysts and seriously have most symptoms listed. I want to start taking some weight off but have no idea how to go about it. I know diet and exercise but need to find a diet that is easier to stick to long term. I've done Atkins and took off over 20lbs but felt so deprived while doing it, I felt like I was destined to fail.


----------



## Aayla

For me it is the 21 day fix. It's a beachbody program that combines portion controlled eating and 30 min workouts. This is by far the best thing that has ever happened to me. When I am on it and on track it's amazing. My first 21 day round I lost 8 lbs and 7.5 inches. You don't count calories or carbs or fat. You use their equation to figure out where you are on the calorie range and then it gives you the portion amounts to eat. So for me I am at the top level (over 300lbs). I get to eat 6 servings of veggies, 4 fruit, 6 protein, 4 carb, 1 healthy fat, 1 seeds/sauces, 6 teaspoons for stuff like oils, butter etc. 

I just started again today.


----------



## Eve

^^Is that the program that gives you the colored containers for easy measuring of a portion?


----------



## Aayla

Eve said:


> ^^Is that the program that gives you the colored containers for easy measuring of a portion?

That it is! I'm getting the new Fixate cookbook on Friday. Need some new recipes that fit with the containers.


----------



## Eve

My cousin's wife sells beach body stuff. I want to try Cize but some of their stuff is so expensive :( I PM'd her about the program and am waiting to see what she says.


----------



## Aayla

Eve said:


> My cousin's wife sells beach body stuff. I want to try Cize but some of their stuff is so expensive :( I PM'd her about the program and am waiting to see what she says.

My advice is to get beachbody on demand. You only get one workout of Cize because it is so new (same with 21 day fix, 21DF Extreme and body beast - this one is just popular). 

It's like netflix for beachbody. All the P90X programs are there (minus the very new one for beginners P90), The insanity programs, Everything by Chalene Johnson. And some really old stuff that is so funny to watch. The calendars, food guides all that stuff comes with it. And it works out to $40 ish every 3 months. And if you ever do buy a program, say Cize, then in becomes a part of your library and you don't have to cart around your dvd's. In fact you will get it right away so you don't even have to wait for the dvd's to come in the mail. 
I plan on doing this with the new Hammer & Chisel coming in Dec. 21 Day fix joins with Body Best. Epic.


----------



## Eve

Thank you so much for the info! I'm definitely going to check it out :D


----------



## frsttimemama

It's sad how expensive it is to be healthy!


----------



## Eve

Just to start the program it's $180.00 :(


----------



## tommyg

How easy is it to stick to when you are cooking family meals?


----------



## Onions

I do intermittent fasting and have lost 28lbs so far in 2 months. I also eat low gi, count calories and weigh/measure all my food out. It really works for me. I eat only between 12pm and 8pm, only drinking water during my fasting period. Sounds harsh when written down but i love the results and the control it gives me. Got an appointment on the 21st and my bmi has to be below 30, with this regime its looking like it will be :D

The key is to change lifestyle, not just do a diet every so often.


----------



## frsttimemama

For me, to stick to it cooking family meals, I will skip the carb portion and make myself veggies that I like instead. I make enough for my hubby and son, too, but I just skip the starchy stuff.


----------

